# DIY Nubbing Tool



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

Here is my poor man's nubbing tools I made this week. Well a poor man with a mini lathe, haha. Not as fancy as the Modus but gets the job done. It feels good in the hand and can stand up right with a cigar on it.

I dug up some old posts here on Puff of some other nubbing tools I think was interesting.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/189071-homemade-nubber.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/209760-my-new-nub-tool.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/188337-best-nub-tool-ever.html


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks pretty good and like it'll do the job.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice, now you gotta nub something with it!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

That's WAY nicer than my poor man's nubber


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> That's WAY nicer than my poor man's nubber


Want me to turn one for you?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

mcfrey said:


> Want me to turn one for you?


Sure man! I'd love that. One day I'll get my woodworking knack back.


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Sure man! I'd love that. One day I'll get my woodworking knack back.


I'll take a look at it this weekend. I have plenty of scrap music wire from work for the prongs.


----------



## 315jessie (Jul 31, 2017)

I need one of those as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

@315jessie
I will see what I come up with next week. I got greasemonger's finished this weekend.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

That is pretty neat, good job


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

@315jessie
You still interested in a nubbing tool? I'm putting the finish on my latest model. Experimented with wood turning off center.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey @*mcfrey* got the package today! This thing is AWESOME!
















Fits good in the hand too. 








I think I'll throw a coat of stain on it and maybe some laquer or tung oil to shine it right up. Any idea as to wood type? Either way this guy is gonna be my at home tool and my corn cob holder can now go in the car. Thanks Again!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Pretty sweet tool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

I put a few coat of tung oil on it already. I stopped because the finish was not going the way I was wanting, so please finish to your desires, just keep in mind some oil is already on it. I have only started to experiment with tung oil. 

It's made from a segmented blank I glued up from shop scraps. Most of it is a pine I believe. The middle section is actually cutoff from a previous segmented project. There is a some an Oliva cigar box in there too. And a hint of plywood. 

I also tried to weight the bottom with 1/2 inch rod for the first time. I think it helps it stand up right easier. 

Glad you like it. Enjoy.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

mcfrey said:


> I put a few coat of tung oil on it already. I stopped because the finish was not going the way I was wanting, so please finish to your desires, just keep in mind some oil is already on it. I have only started to experiment with tung oil.
> 
> It's made from a segmented blank I glued up from shop scraps. Most of it is a pine I believe. The middle section is actually cutoff from a previous segmented project. There is a some an Oliva cigar box in there too. And a hint of plywood.
> 
> ...


That's so cool man. Yeah tung oil takes a really smooth surface and lots of coats. I was wondering about the rod, thinking it was a neat touch, but it does stand up nicely on its own.

Maybe late tonight when I get home I'll give it a go (got sick of being yelled at at home so I came to the liquor store to loiter and have a curly head lol). Tomorrow I'll see what cans I have laying around, but I'm on the fence as to whether or not to stain. If I do I'd want it to be very light to see the diferent pieces in the blank.


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

I have another DIY poor man's nubbing tool that needs a good home. I experimented with turning off center twice and a reversible head, so no need for a cap. I weighted the bottom and finished with tung oil. Its made from 2"x2" pine stock. Nothing fancy. Anyone interested, let me know and I'll send it your way.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

That looks really nice. I’ll take it. 

You do beautiful work from what I have seen so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

@Matfam1 
PM me your address and I'll see if I can get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

mcfrey said:


> @Matfam1
> PM me your address and I'll see if I can get it in the mail tomorrow.


You are too kind. Ill get my address sent


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

@mcfrey, mad skills my friend. Got my DIY Nubber today. Fit and finish is beautiful. I will add a couple of coats of stain and some poly. Amazing work. You should be selling these. Oh, and the bonus DIY cigar stand. Again beautiful work.

Thank you!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

@mcfrey, did you mention that the steel prongs are piano wire?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> @mcfrey, mad skills my friend. Got my DIY Nubber today. Fit and finish is beautiful. I will add a couple of coats of stain and some poly. Amazing work. You should be selling these. Oh, and the bonus DIY cigar stand. Again beautiful work.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful yes @mcfrey you should be selling those for sure!


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

@Matfam1
We call it music wire (per ASTM A228 ) in the spring industry. I assume it is the same as piano wire.

And I am afraid I don't want to horn in on *curmudgeonista* and his Modus by selling my DIY stuff, especially on PUFF. Maybe if I ever get 100 post I will start posting in the WTT forum and make my pieces to trade for cigars.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

mcfrey said:


> @Matfam1
> We call it music wire (per ASTM A228 ) in the spring industry. I assume it is the same as piano wire.
> 
> And I am afraid I don't want to horn in on *curmudgeonista* and his Modus by selling my DIY stuff, especially on PUFF. Maybe if I ever get 100 post I will start posting in the WTT forum and make my pieces to trade for cigars.


Trading for cigars... That seems to be going on. Speaking of trading for cigars, we have one spot left open in the NOOB PIF on the current list. Take a look...


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Finished product turned out awesome! Little special walnut stain and a couple coats of laquer later and its a show piece. I cant wait to take it to the lounge and use it.








The only edit I made after using it before I put the finish on, was to graduate the spikes using a dremel making them a bit sharper. I found it hard to get it to push through the inner leaf of the cigar.








Here in about 30 minutes I'll be testing it out again!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Well @mcfrey this is fan-freaking-damned-tastic. Its PERFECT and it stands up on its own! I love it!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I love seeing the work of talented people.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Some stain and several coats of poly. Nice work brother.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

